# Drywall Sheet Pricing in NYC and surrounding area.



## mikebaltitas (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi contractors. 

I'm interning at an architecture firm in Midtown and our office is moving locations. We have to construct partition walls in the new space. We have the sqft requirements and locations and all that jazz, but my boss seems convinced (and I'm curious myself) that we can source cheaper drywall sheets out of state. I've been to Kamco and their prices and services seem sufficient, but to answer the lingering question, is there an area outside of the NYC Metro area where I can U-Haul in some drywall for a reasonable savings?

A couple notes, we're looking for 4x6 sheets as we don't have access to a utility elevator in our new office (fun fun...). Some places I've called in PA and CT don't carry or aren't able to cut down sheets to this size.

During my research I found places online where people said "drywall prices depend on your area, some areas have $7 sheets and some have $12, etc etc." Frustratingly I couldn't find any information as to _where_ people were able to find the cheapest sheets. Menards in Ohio were selling for ~$7 a sheet when I looked a few weeks ago, but the shipping cost from there was astronomical. Any help or advice is much appreciated.

P.S. are architects allowed on this forum? lol.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

The old saying Cheap is expensive !!!!!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mikebaltitas said:


> P.S. are architects allowed on this forum? lol.


Sure. We let Andy stay. 

I have to say though, if you are looking into cheap sheetrock, it's all downhill from here, and not in a good way. Coming from an architects office.....not surprised in the least bit. 

You may want to do yourself a favor and stick around and learn from the little people, since architects for the most part drive us bat **** crazy. Especially pricing out sheetrock with a uhaul. I vote that as the statement of the year.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

By the time you figure in labor, truck rental, hassle, phone time, logistical planning and all the other things it will take to get this material, you might save a few hundred bucks. Maybe more depending on your job size, but still doesn't seem worth it. 

Just have the contractor bid it and let him worry about it.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Mike do you think us carpenters and g.c. s in NYC would be better off looking for cheaper architects in say penn and conn ? Its the cost of doing business in the BIG APPLE. It all evens out. If we dont feed the local economy who will ? Bye the way you might want to wisper when your in local 608's back yard :blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

mikebaltitas said:


> Hi contractors.
> 
> I'm interning at an architecture firm in Midtown and our office is moving locations. We have to construct partition walls in the new space. We have the sqft requirements and locations and all that jazz, but my boss seems convinced (and I'm curious myself) that we can source cheaper drywall sheets out of state. I've been to Kamco and their prices and services seem sufficient, but to answer the lingering question, is there an area outside of the NYC Metro area where I can U-Haul in some drywall for a reasonable savings?
> 
> ...


Well how much is a sheet of drywall at the nearest big box store? How far is the big box store away from NYC?
I'm trying to understand your debacle.:blink:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Marjam delivers. No Uhaul necessary.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Splinter said:


> Marjam delivers. No Uhaul necessary.


I hate Marjam


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

5/8?.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

This might be the cheapest post I ever read on here!!! Especially coming from guys who aren't afraid to charge for their services. I just don't see how driving to another state to save 2 or 3 bucks sheet makes any sense to anyone period. Maybe the OP should post the name of his firm so the New York contractors can avoid them like the plague. If the are try to save on a few sheets of drywall just think where else they would cut corners


----------



## mikebaltitas (Aug 29, 2012)

> The old saying Cheap is expensive !!!!!


Truest advice so far.



> since architects for the most part drive us bat **** crazy.


Trust me I'm still just an _intern_, the decisions aren't mine to make...yet... 



> Just have the contractor bid it and let him worry about it.


Probably what will end up happening anyways.



> ...do you think us carpenters and g.c. s in NYC would be better off looking for cheaper architects in say penn and conn?


Honestly? Yea...based on cost of living alone, lol.



> I'm trying to understand your debacle.


I guess the complication is that Home Depot and Lowes definitely don't compete when compared to places like Kamco and Menards, but the latter two are more regional and the prior more national. I just wanted to hear from professionals that this is either a possibility, something like "oh hay I'm in Albany and there's a place here called crazy-toms-super-cheap-not-chinese-wholesale-drywall-megaplex". Or pretty much what I expected to hear, which is that its not worth it. Architects are cheap, bottom line. I've already decided of myself where this will all come from (Kamco) unless Marjam can put up a fight. The issue at this point is convincing my boss that this is the best option, which I wanted to be sure about by asking ya'll.


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

Considering the posters level of experience it's really not a crazy question. Not being familiar with drywall pricing I believe he thought there was the possibility drywall can be had for cheap. No different than other products on the market sold at high retail through normal channels but also available wholesale if you know the inside scoop.


----------



## SpecBid (Feb 24, 2012)

There really is no such thing as cheaper drywall. Its a commodity, which means most suppliers will be within pennies of one another. They are all basically paying the same price, unless they are buying under a 'job quote", which wouldn't affect your purchase at all. Most suppliers will deliver for free, or a nominal fee, and get it right to your door. The notion that its cheaper in other states is really a myth...with the volume of gypsum products being sold in NY Metro, you're pretty much guaranteed aggressive pricing. Don't fall victim to the "penny wise, dollar foolish" mentality. Buy locally, get the best number for your needs, and support the local construction community.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Snobnd said:


> I hate Marjam


I only use them when Im getting large orders delivered, otherwise I just hit the local drive thru lumberyard a half mile from home. 

As far as pricing and delivery, I have zero complaints with Marjam. I had a change order for 25 bundles of Roxul a couple weeks ago.... Called Marjam at 9am, had them at the jobsite at 1pm.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Its going to cost more for pick up and delivery, + product than it is to go and by 12' sheets and cut them down yourself. eg.... our cost plus delivery ( not inc. cutting in half) would be around $8.64 per 4' x 6' sheet. now to cut them down, You might want to take your tie off for this, and roll up your snazzy dress shirt.....buy a T' square, a tape measure that goes at least 6' or 72" and a utility knife, and cut the 12' in half........and by the way, all this is a tax write off..... Spend some of the money your boss is hoarding, and give back to the local economy.

Just a thought.
AARC


----------



## Henn Drywall (Dec 17, 2012)

Eaglei said:


> Mike do you think us carpenters and g.c. s in NYC would be better off looking for cheaper architects in say penn and conn ? Its the cost of doing business in the BIG APPLE. It all evens out. If we dont feed the local economy who will ? Bye the way you might want to wisper when your in local 608's back yard :blink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KellyD&B (May 4, 2009)

Im pretty sure Metropolitan Midtown carries 4x6 drywall. They deliver too.
If not try LeNoble Lumber in Queens.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I have to ask...........You really have jobs where you have to use 4x6 sheets?

Thanks


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Well I have to ask...........You really have jobs where you have to use 4x6 sheets?
> 
> Thanks


Probably because of elevator limitations. :thumbsup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

LeNoble was great for all the shops I worked for back in the day. That was over a decade ago but those guys came through for us every time.

Trying to save 10-20% on something that costs $8, is really heavy and fragile is a losing proposition. You're better off looking for a better price on almost anything else. To put it in in perspective, getting a good deal on the kitchen sink can save you as much as discounted drywall on an entire two bedroom apartment.


----------

